# I have a hard time figuring out my type...



## lage1234 (Jan 7, 2015)

I changed the post before this one, I relate more to the ENTP not to the INTP


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

I definitely think it's possible that you could be ENTP.

However, it's pretty difficult for me to type you because I'm unsure how genuine your questionnaire is. You talk about each function ENTPs have, give examples of how you relate to them, and then essentially ask "I'm an Ne user, right?". I doubt you're actively trying to manipulate your questions to look like a specific type, but by doing what you're doing, it's naturally going to shift people's perspectives in that direction instead of allowing them to look at the bigger picture - that you could possibly be another type other than ENTP.

What you should do if you really want an accurate typing is fill out a questionnaire. That way, the questions aren't as slanted, and because of this, we'll be able to see even more aspects of your personality - perhaps ones that you didn't even realize you had.


----------



## lage1234 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah, I´ll do that. It would be helpful if you could come back when I´ve filled out the questionnaire.


----------



## lage1234 (Jan 7, 2015)

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
The fact that I am a quite sensitive person although I am still a quite logical individual just messes with my mind. That´s the problem. I also have trouble accepting the sterotype that ENTPs are rebellious or something (because I am not). I do still think I use Ne in favor of Se.

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
I yearn for knowledge and a good job that utilises my skills and that is intellectually stimulating. I love to talk and would probably become quite the preacher or teacher because of my rhetoric abilities. I do however have a knack for deviating from dogma (so I don´t know if I would be a very stable pracher, so to speak). I also feel that I want a good wife, and children. The reason why I yearn after knowledge is because it´s so freaking stimulating to learn! I also yearn after knowledge because it gives me power over my environment. I also yearn after it because it makes me understand the world and helps me to not judge people to harshly.

I yearn for a good job simply because I want to do what I wanna do, simply put.
I also yearn for happiness and meaning and that stuff. I would like my life to have some meaning because I wouldn´t have any reason to live if my life didn´t have meaning and stuff. I want happiness so that I don´t feel like I wanna take my life before I would be ready for such a heavy decision.

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
I felt at my finest when I shared my experience from being a volounteer at Dreamcenter in LA. I walked on stage, opened uo with a joke and then held like a mini-sermon during like 5-10min. What I loved about this was how responsive the audience was (they lasughed at my jokes) and the admiration I gained after I had shared my experience. I also loved to just share and talk in a more formal manner than I am used too. It was also so nice to be able to speak without being interrupted (I hate that).

4) What makes you feel inferior?
When I am wrong, when somebody else gains recognision that I should rightfully have. That´s about it. I also feel inferior when people I trust stab me in the back.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
When I make decisions I often think about how my decision will impact me and how it will impact others. If it will impact others in a negative way I don´t wanna do it. If I am making a decision that does not include other people I tend to go with a gut feeling or on a feeling of how things ought to be. I ought to talk to Miranda, she´s going through rough times. I ought to apologize. I also go on what is the most rational thing to be done and yes I weigh pro´s and con´s when I am making certain decisions.

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
First off I usually don´t like group projects because I see it as Innefficient to try to take into account everybody´s opinion while working. I don´t have something against being the leader if everybody obeys my vision of how the project should work. I can be open to suggestions but only if those suggestions are grounded in something we can actually do (I don´t like whishful thinking or impractical ideas).

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
I more like theorizing than anything else, I do however memorize quite alot (to remember stuff). I do learn more effectively though if I theorize.

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
I am not the most organized when it comes to the outside world. I am quite oblivious to the little details you have to attain to in the outside world. Therefore I usually live inside my head or inside the knowledge of a computer or something.

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
First off I would see if the idea makes sense, if it does than I will not feel compelled to seek information that supports it, but in order to satisfy my doubtful brain I endup doing so.

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
I have a hard time trying to attain to everybody´s needs all the time. I would much rather do my thing and follow what I believe. I would however compromise harmony if someone´s is behaving like a jerk to someone else or saying something unethical. I would challenge them hard.

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
Depends, sometimes I speak before thinking (if I am REALLY excited about something) or I think before speaking (often happens when I want to ensure that I am using the right words.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
I could jump into action if I am being really careless but I usually like to know what I am going into.

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
Well, that depens on who is influencing me at the moment. If someone else suggests we should go I probably would go. I would feel that it is quite a difficult dilemma though. Sometimes I don´t wanna hang out with friends (they can become annoying at times).

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
I start bossing over everyone and I would start questioning people on whatever or not they have done a good work. If I am super stressed out I would however stop doing whatever it is I am doing and just refuse to do anything. At that period of time I would be really embarassed about my incompetence.

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
I hate people who hurt myself and other people deliberately. And what I mean by deliberatly is that you think it is a sport to play with others emotions. I hate that so much. If you are such a person, read up about what is right and what is wrong, I doubt that you will competent enough to learn that though.

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
Best question ever!
I love talking about history, religion or just anyting that has a connection to the thing I just were talking about! I love just going from topic to topic in rapid speed and covering ethical and rational aspects of certain time periods etc.

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?
Doing all the household chores. End of story.

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
My friends perceive me as a walking encyclopedia that they can ask anything and a advice or knowledge will spit out. They may also see me as a pretty serious guy, which is true when they are being mean to me or disrespectful of others. I am however a pretty easygoing person, until some jerk has hurt someone again.

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
I would like to hold a speech on all my opinions. Just saying, I would change the world. I would also like to read lots of wikipedia pages or write something on this forum, anything that could stimulate my restless mind.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Interesting. After reading some of what you'd written, I figured you were quite young, so I checked your profile. Because you're only 14, it might be a bit more difficult to do this since your personality is still developing (my personality definitely wasn't as developed when I was 14 as it is now). Regardless, I'm going to try analyzing each question in order to come up with a type for you.

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
**The fact that I am a quite sensitive person although I am still a quite logical individual just messes with my mind. That´s the problem. I also have trouble accepting the sterotype that ENTPs are rebellious or something (because I am not). I do still think I use Ne in favor of Se.*

That's pretty normal for most people, regardless of type. We all use both feeling and thinking functions, so it's understandable that you feel conflicted between them, but the fact that you _are_ struggling between them could possibly suggest that neither is a dominant function for you. Also, stereotypes are just that - some of them may be true, but just because you're not rebellious doesn't mean you're not an ENTP.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
I yearn for knowledge and a good job that utilises my skills and that is intellectually stimulating. I love to talk and would probably become quite the preacher or teacher because of my rhetoric abilities. I do however have a knack for deviating from dogma (so I don´t know if I would be a very stable pracher, so to speak). I also feel that I want a good wife, and children. The reason why I yearn after knowledge is because it´s so freaking stimulating to learn! I also yearn after knowledge because it gives me power over my environment. I also yearn after it because it makes me understand the world and helps me to not judge people to harshly.*

*I yearn for a good job simply because I want to do what I wanna do, simply put.
**I also yearn for happiness and meaning and that stuff. I would like my life to have some meaning because I wouldn´t have any reason to live if my life didn´t have meaning and stuff. I want happiness so that I don´t feel like I wanna take my life before I would be ready for such a heavy decision.
*
What I'm getting from this is that you're most likely an extrovert. I also believe that you use Ne/Si, although it's unclear what order you use them in as of right now.
*
3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
**I felt at my finest when I shared my experience from being a volounteer at Dreamcenter in LA. I walked on stage, opened uo with a joke and then held like a mini-sermon during like 5-10min. What I loved about this was how responsive the audience was (they lasughed at my jokes) and the admiration I gained after I had shared my experience. I also loved to just share and talk in a more formal manner than I am used too. It was also so nice to be able to speak without being interrupted (I hate that).*

Again, you definitely seem like an extrovert. I'm not there's a whole lot more to draw from this response, though.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?
**When I am wrong, when somebody else gains recognision that I should rightfully have. That´s about it. I also feel inferior when people I trust stab me in the back.*

Definitely an extrovert - I don't really think I need to repeat myself again at this point. It's pretty clear by now. While I'm unsure about functions, I've definitely gotten the impression that you're an Enneagram type 3 by reading your last few answers.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
**When I make decisions I often think about how my decision will impact me and how it will impact others. If it will impact others in a negative way I don´t wanna do it. If I am making a decision that does not include other people I tend to go with a gut feeling or on a feeling of how things ought to be. I ought to talk to Miranda, she´s going through rough times. I ought to apologize. I also go on what is the most rational thing to be done and yes I weigh pro´s and con´s when I am making certain decisions.*

I'm getting some sort of Fe/Ti combination from this, although I'm not certain. I'll have to read more.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
**First off I usually don´t like group projects because I see it as Innefficient to try to take into account everybody´s opinion while working. I don´t have something against being the leader if everybody obeys my vision of how the project should work. I can be open to suggestions but only if those suggestions are grounded in something we can actually do (I don´t like whishful thinking or impractical ideas).*

This could be Te, actually. I guess part of this depends on what you mean by "impractical ideas," though. What's impractical to you may not seem impractical to someone else.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
**I more like theorizing than anything else, I do however memorize quite alot (to remember stuff). I do learn more effectively though if I theorize.*

Most likely Ne/Si.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
**I am not the most organized when it comes to the outside world. I am quite oblivious to the little details you have to attain to in the outside world. Therefore I usually live inside my head or inside the knowledge of a computer or something.
*
I could see inferior Si here.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
**First off I would see if the idea makes sense, if it does than I will not feel compelled to seek information that supports it, but in order to satisfy my doubtful brain I endup doing so.*

I think you're probably a thinking type rather than a feeling type. You didn't really talk about viewing new ideas from an ethical perspective but rather a logical one.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
**I have a hard time trying to attain to everybody´s needs all the time. I would much rather do my thing and follow what I believe. I would however compromise harmony if someone´s is behaving like a jerk to someone else or saying something unethical. I would challenge them hard.*

Both Fe and Fi types can compromise harmony, but they'll typically have different reasons for doing so. In your case, it seems like you take more of an Fe approach when you talk about challenging people if they say "something unethical." Just the way you said it seems like you view ethics as something that needs to be agreed upon - 'what is the morally correct thing to do?'. That's much more Fe than Fi.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
**Depends, sometimes I speak before thinking (if I am REALLY excited about something) or I think before speaking (often happens when I want to ensure that I am using the right words.*

I could definitely see Ne/Ti here. Ne is a bit more impulsive and unconstrained, but at the same time, Ti strives for clarity and communicating its internal ideas in the right way.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
**I could jump into action if I am being really careless but I usually like to know what I am going into.*

I'd say you're probably not a dominant Se type.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
**Well, that depens on who is influencing me at the moment. If someone else suggests we should go I probably would go. I would feel that it is quite a difficult dilemma though. Sometimes I don´t wanna hang out with friends (they can become annoying at times).*

Extrovert, probably an Fe user as well.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
**I start bossing over everyone and I would start questioning people on whatever or not they have done a good work. If I am super stressed out I would however stop doing whatever it is I am doing and just refuse to do anything. At that period of time I would be really embarassed about my incompetence.*

Again, you're probably a thinking type. 

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
**I hate people who hurt myself and other people deliberately. And what I mean by deliberatly is that you think it is a sport to play with others emotions. I hate that so much. If you are such a person, read up about what is right and what is wrong, I doubt that you will competent enough to learn that though.*

"Read up about what is right and what is wrong?" That's definitely Fe. Fe tends to prize objective morality over subjective morality, and that's exactly what you're doing here.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
Best question ever!
**I love talking about history, religion or just anyting that has a connection to the thing I just were talking about! I love just going from topic to topic in rapid speed and covering ethical and rational aspects of certain time periods etc.*

Ne/Si most likely, but definitely an extrovert.

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?
**Doing all the household chores. End of story.*

Yeah, most people don't really like chores all that much. 
*
19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
**My friends perceive me as a walking encyclopedia that they can ask anything and a advice or knowledge will spit out. They may also see me as a pretty serious guy, which is true when they are being mean to me or disrespectful of others. I am however a pretty easygoing person, until some jerk has hurt someone again.*

Fe actually seems quite strong here. 

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
I would like to hold a speech on all my opinions. Just saying, I would change the world. I would also like to read lots of wikipedia pages or write something on this forum, anything that could stimulate my restless mind.
*
Ne/Fe.
After reading this questionnaire, I'd say ENTP is probably most likely, while ESFJ is second-most likely. Since you're so young, though, whatever type you choose to label yourself as should definitely be tentative. As you mature, you'll find that your personality will undergo some changes, and that's normal.


----------



## lage1234 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for your answer!
It really helped clear up some things. I´m sorry if my answers were a little short (I´m not as introspective as I should be).


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

xSFJ or xNFP. I don't see high Ti preference.


----------



## lage1234 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks man! I felt something was wrong... Then ENFP it is!


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

lage1234 said:


> Thanks man! I felt something was wrong... Then ENFP it is!


Not sure if sarcasm or serious but just to clarify - looots of ethics fixation. Look at how bunny rabbit "dissected" your OP - high Ti mark. Didn't see it in your posts. As for "loves attention/being in center of it" = Fe, I don't think it's right. Lots of show-off-y artists are FPs. Likely type 3 enneagram related which is not uncommon type for all ExxPs.


----------



## lage1234 (Jan 7, 2015)

I were actually serious about the ENFP thing. I strongly believe I'm an Ne dom or auxillary so I don't think I am an SFJ. I also do not exhibit some of the charecteristics of Fe so if I had Fe it would be in the lower half of the stack. I can also relate to tertairy Te. I can relate to some aspects of inferior Te. I cannot see me as a dominant Fi user though (or can I?). What I can relate to in inferior Te is that I think that yes, most of todays systems are a cause of individual suffering (not quite sure about this though so correct me if I am wrong). I use alot of facts based reasoning in my private investigations of things (could be Te?).


----------



## lage1234 (Jan 7, 2015)

Guys I think I am totally hopeless. I mean seriously during the course of a couple of weeks I´ve changed my mind. Why you might ask?. Well, I watched alot of mbti videos (about the functions ofcourse). I´ve concluded that I actually identify much more with Te-Fi than Fe-Ti. The reason for this is that when I make logical judgments I tend to trust the facts involved more than my own rationality (this order is reversed for Ti types). I also find that I can´t really identify with Fe´s tendency to sacrifice it´s own desires for the group. I identify much more with me trying to be as true to myself as possible. I am not here to accomodate others, I am here to be myself. I am kind of lost when it comes to the perceiving functions though. I could see some Si in me just trying to come out. I mean seriously I can look at a thing that reminds me of another thing that reminds me of another thing... Yeah, you get the point. I´m not sure if this is tied specifically to Si though. I´ll do another questionnaire and I will try to be as honest as possible.

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
I would feel deeply hurt for the persons suffering. The reason for this is that I loved her and such cared alot about here. I would also feel hurt myself because I wouldn´t be able to spend the rest of my life with that person. I would feel this because I loved and cared about that person.

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
My suffering actually, I know this sound awful but in a real world I would feel sorry for myself primarily.


SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
I would probably say to her that it is her responsiblity to learn the material. I would say that because I have a strong sense of responsiblity (this can be bended at times).

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
She said that students should work alone, thus she should work alone. I would however take into account the amount of suffering she would experience if she fails the test and I would also focus on my own results. If I help her I might fail the test myself.
- Describe the flow of your decision making process.
I do not quite understand the question.

SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
I would feel project numer one to be very appealing if the people I actually can work with the people in that group. I would also do better if I pulled the strings. I like project 2 for it´s lack of people I have to work with (I do not like when my success is determined by other people. I also likes project 2 for it´s appearent intellectual stimulation, I do however feel that I don´t want anyone else to streamline my work. I streamline my work rather naturally and having some possibly incompetent guy streamlining my work does not feel right. The depth of the second project does seem very appealing (I would however theorize that this doesn´t have to be because of my thinking fucntion, other functions could play in.)

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
The lack or lack of a lack of people. People seemed to be the determining factor. If I can´t work with certain people (those I deem incompetent) I am better of alone.

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
Wow! That´s a question worth answering. I would probably think about whatever or not these ideas actually work. I would ofcourse be stimulated by the existence of the idea but I still think the determining factor is whatever or not we actually can implement it. 
- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
I want to make sure that we are not just dreaming, alright? If we have a project to do we have to make it manageable.
SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
I would love to get caught in some interesting idea or perspective. I would for example read a book on philosophy, try to think for myself and expand upon those ideas. I would also take a walk just to think about some interesting thing and enjoying the atmosphere of nature. I love how beutiful nature is.

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
I draw non-physical energy from feeling tones, atmopsheres and just theorizing and thinking away drifting away from reality into some kind of dicossiation.

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
Actor. I think I would like being someone else for a while. I would also love the ability to get a message across., Teacher. I love to ramble about all the things that interest me and I love public speaking, Psychologist, I think I would like the idea of helping other people get through life, it´s hard.

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
It was easy to pick 3 because the other choices didn´t appeal so much to my natural inclination, an excpetion would be scientist.

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
The ability to talk and express myself was a recurring theme in all of my career choices. I imagine finding the most fullfilment in a career where I can express myself and talk to people.


----------



## lage1234 (Jan 7, 2015)

This questionnaire might not have focused on the perceiving functions but it will do


----------



## lage1234 (Jan 7, 2015)

Here is the key to the questionnaire (I didn´t look at it before answering the questions) http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ive-scenario-questionnaire-2-0-self-type.html


----------



## Usernames Are Not Fun. (May 20, 2015)

@lage1234 

Now, this all suggests Fi. So, if I was going on this alone, I would say ENFP or potential ESTJ (you seem very Te heavy in this last questionnaire). 

But, because of the stuff you said a few weeks ago I don't want to completely commit to this idea because everything else you said was very Fe heavy. 

Would you, going back through your previous posts, still agree with what you wrote? Or do you not relate to anything? Because this could potentially be down to Fi/Te developing rapidly and so making you look like an Fe user. 

Also, bear in mind that you are young and so its difficult to say what is functions and what is just growing up. 

To some up, you're probably an ENFP who regularly gets into a Ne-Te loop because of the latter functions development. But you might not be because of the stuff you referenced earlier. 

(Sorry if I'm being blunt here, I just want to get to the bottom of this!)


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Last questionnaire looks like Fi and Te user in some order. Not Fe and Ti.

If considering NFP check these links
High Ne 1 2 3 5 6 7

Just remember a). Very young, still developing which makes b). your type being how you act averagely on average day harder to determinate for sure... until 20s tbh.


----------



## lage1234 (Jan 7, 2015)

I think I have over emphasised me calling other people out for being unethical (I was pissed at a guy hurt at the time I wrote it.


----------



## lage1234 (Jan 7, 2015)

I di howver agree with me taking others peoples feelings into account when making a decision but I think this is more because I wanna hold up a good reputation then me actually just doing that naturally. I want to be well liked and being a jerk all the time doesn't further that cause. I do however have the capacity to empathise with people on a high level.


----------



## lage1234 (Jan 7, 2015)

On the question of how I judhe my ideas I could accept Ideas because they make sense (probably because I am so freaking excited about the idea in the first place. I do however look for information that supports it quite naturally but then again if it correlates to my personal experience I will accept it, if it does not I will search for information that supports it.


----------



## lage1234 (Jan 7, 2015)

Regatdijg the question about the saturday night I probably would have felt a certain responsibility towards my peers but I would probably go with the decision I like (which can include going out with the buddies, this can be due to me not wanting to miss any opportuinities.


----------



## Usernames Are Not Fun. (May 20, 2015)

@lage1234

Yep, you're probably an ENFP. But as @Greyhart said, you are still young so its tricky to say your type for definite.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

NFP, I think.


----------

